# Dianabol and sleep?



## Evil ANT (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a question for you guys:

I've been taking about six 5 mg tabs of dbol every day now for about two weeks. I've noticed some impressive strength gains already.

You're suppose to take a tab every four hours, which is fine, but what about when you go to sleep for the night? Won't any dbol in your system be gone by the morning since it has such a short lifespan? I've been waking up once a night to take a tab so I always have dbol in my system.

Is this necessary?

Thanks!


----------



## Just a guy (Dec 27, 2003)

NO GOD NO.... DO NOT take d-bol before you go to sleep.... D-bol will screw up your biggest NATURAL dump of testosterone... which is during sleep.... dont do that....  Rest is rest.... drink a protein shake when u wake up in the middle of the night.... that sounds alot better....


----------



## Just a guy (Dec 27, 2003)

I thought the same thing... till i was sprinkled with a little knowledge


----------



## prolangtum (Dec 27, 2003)

The lack of dbol in your sleep wont hurt your gains. The dopamine release and increased BP will keep you up all night. Better quality sleep is more important than having dbol in your system. Not to be nitpicky, but your biggest testerone rush is in the AM, it would be the GH release your missing out on at night, that only happens in deep REM sleep.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 27, 2003)

During sleep is the highest GH output, testosterone is when you wakeup.

Either way, dont worry about it. If you are actually thinking of waking up every 3 hours to take dbol, you will screw yourself even harder by robbing yourself of REM.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks! Man, you guys are awesome.

See, I haven't been purposely waking up to take dbol. My body just wakes up naturally in anticipation to take it. Does that make any sense?

It's like a kid who can't wait to wake up and open gifts on Christmas morning. The kid could go to sleep at 4:00 am, yet still wake up naturally at 7:00 am to open presents because he's so pumped.

Thanks for the advice, though. Now I don't have to worry about not taking dbol for eight hours every night when I sleep. Sweet!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 27, 2003)

If you give yourself a reason to wake up, yes the mind can make you wake up at a certain time. More or less though, if you can actually get sleep on a cycle you are doing better than some.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 27, 2003)

My sleep has been off a little, but not too bad. I'm a pretty lazy guy and love to sleep in.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 27, 2003)

AS always screws with my sleep anyway.  And being a big time insomniac, that sucks double time. lol


----------



## Mudge (Dec 27, 2003)

I hear that, I was on sleeping pills (OTC) for awhile, but I'm going easy on the orals because I'm running so much other crap right now.

I just try to stay regular, example - friday night, in bed at 11:30. I dont stay up more than an hour or so past usual, otherwise sleep is screwed.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 28, 2003)

My sleep schedule has always been off. So, relatively speaking, I haven't noticed any change since starting my cycle. I almost always wake up in the middle of the night to take a leak anyway (I drink a lot of water), so when I do I simply pop a dbol tab and go back to bed.

I'll stop doing that now.

I've just been way pumped since I started noticing extreme results. I'd been stalled out for months, yet in the two weeks I've been on my cycle I've added 30+ pounds to my bench and feel stronger than ever. If I keep eating like a pig, I hope to have added 60 pounds to my bench by the time my first cycle is over.

Call me a dreamer, but I think I can do it.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 28, 2003)

60 pounds is easy, I did 65 on my first cycle test only.

During a brief anadrol run I was doing 10 pounds every 5-6 days. If this M1T doesn't start hauling ass I will go back on anadrol.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Evil ANT *_
> My sleep schedule has always been off. So, relatively speaking, I haven't noticed any change since starting my cycle. I almost always wake up in the middle of the night to take a leak anyway (I drink a lot of water), so when I do I simply pop a dbol tab and go back to bed.



I always have a middle of the night leak too.  I use that time to  get an extra 50g protein in.


----------

